# Sources for kitchen garden window?



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Good luck. Not sure if they even make them any more. Every HO I ever knew that had one, had the removal of it on the top of their list for us when we did any renovations to their house.


----------



## jo4sho (May 27, 2009)

*Garden Window sources*



troubleseeker said:


> Good luck. Not sure if they even make them any more. Every HO I ever knew that had one, had the removal of it on the top of their list for us when we did any renovations to their house.


 
Troubleseeker, I'm also looking into installing a garden window into my new home. I appreciate your comment, but could you please be more specific... Why do all these HOs hate their garden windows? My "pros" so far are: more light, bigger feel, room for my cactus garden. If the window is new and from a reputable manufacturer and is installed correctly, it should be fun? What are the "cons"??? Thanx.


----------



## jo4sho (May 27, 2009)

Hi Eric, just ran across your post (from a year ago about the garden window). I'm also looking to install one into the home I just purchased. I'm running into the exact same questions you have described... Do you have some tips for me? Thanx!


----------



## Eric in NC (May 24, 2008)

*Accu-Weld garden window*

jo4sho, I went with an Accu-Weld unit which I got at Lowes. Series # is 7500 and price was $570...less 20% during one of their periodic special order window specials.

http://accuweld.com/content/windows/garden_windows.htm

We've had a lot of positive comments from others about the looks, and several other people have said they are going to install the same unit in their condo to replace the original one. So far it's been thru one hurricane and several nor'easters and hasn't leaked a drop, fogged up or had any other problems at all. :thumbup:

As you can see, I had no useful responses to my original inquiry here at this site, so I've never tried asking about any other projects.

Good luck in your search and job.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought (2) slim windows & a matching 4' picture window & made my own - $210. The top can be solid - roofed


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Very few manufacturers anymore, because they had a lot of problems. The ones that still are made are probably not worth buying.


----------



## poger67 (Apr 28, 2009)

We recently had new siding installed and asked about a garden window for the kitchen and, while the siding company also does windows (and is very reputable around here), they said they would not install one because no quality manufacturers make them anymore due to leak problems.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Harvey Industries makes Garden windows.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

So does Alside.


----------



## scott noel (Feb 7, 2013)

*kitchen garden windows*



Eric in NC said:


> I am trying to find sources for a 3' x 3' replacement kitchen garden window. Lowe's and Home Depot carry very limited options. I could go with one of them, but I'd like to find out what else might be available. Google searches just aren't getting me anywhere, so I thought maybe some in this forum could suggest manufacturers or retail sources.
> 
> When I've gone to building supply places, there seems to be a lot of initial confusion on what a kitchen garden window (also called a "plant window") is, so here's a pic of what I want to replace.
> 
> ...


 blockwindowsystems.com or sears actually can get them and install for your. Kinda costly thou.


----------



## mike bush (Jun 7, 2014)

*garden window*

the only quality garden window i have used,for kitchens is at vinyl-lite window factory.they ship to me in a crate -love its look-slim lines-
vinyl-lite.com has info,


----------

